# What's Their Lifespan?



## LumLumPop (Jul 25, 2013)

I have two male rabbits,Lewis and Clark. Clark is a black satin rabbit and Lewis is a tortoise dutch rabbits. They're both still young and I was just wondering what their general lifespan? My dad thinks its 1-2 years like pet rats but I've heard some live for 5-6 years?


----------



## Devi (Jul 25, 2013)

Average life span is 8-10 years from what I seen in my own research.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jul 25, 2013)

We've had some pass at 4 and others live past 14.


----------



## LumLumPop (Jul 25, 2013)

Does it differ between breed or whether they're dwarf or not?


----------



## OakRidgeRabbits (Jul 25, 2013)

All of our pet rabbits have lived to be 10. Two of three are still hopping beyond that. 

I think there are a lot of factors - genetic, dietary, environmental. Ours have been indoor/outdoor rabbits. Two mixed breeds and one purebred. They have always eaten a plain pellet diet with timothy hay and fresh water.

I don't keep our show bunnies for quite as long, obviously. They are either retired to pet homes or sold to others for breeding/show if they're younger. But I've never lost one, so I'm not sure how long each of them has lived. Most are at least 3-4 years old before they leave though.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Jul 25, 2013)

Standard life is usually 6-12 years. I've heard of some bunnies living to 16! They definitely don't have a life span as short as 1-2 years, unless they aren't eating very healthily.


----------



## Troller (Jul 25, 2013)

My breeders told me 7 years for giant bunnies, my vet told me 10 years. The smaller ones tend to live longer.


----------



## Zaiya (Jul 25, 2013)

I think if the rabbit is neutered or spayed, it also helps them live longer...


----------



## kirbyultra (Jul 25, 2013)

The notion that rabbits can only live about 2 years is old and outdated. It comes from a time when most rabbits people were familiar with were farm raised rabbit, for food, not for pets. We know so much more about rabbit anatomy, health and diet in the last several decades that house raised rabbits are known to live an average of much longer. Average I've been told is 8-10 years. Larger breeds tend to live shorter lives because their hearts have trouble keeping up as they grow older. Smaller breeds tend to hop longer. My vet told me that dutch rabbits seem to have good genes, they live long lives.


----------



## Zaiya (Jul 25, 2013)

Aww, I wish my hamsters would live past 3 years!!!

My buns are only about a year and a half old, so I have plenty more time to spend with them before they hop over the rainbow bridge!


----------



## BunnyWabbit (Jul 26, 2013)

My vet says 8-10! I think they're considered to be "seniors" when they're 6+ years. 

I haven't heard of their being much difference between lifespan of large vs small rabbits. I have heard small rabbits tend to have more dental problems.


----------



## Troller (Jul 26, 2013)

I think the dental issues are found more often in dwarf rabbits, not small ones.


----------



## Zaiya (Jul 26, 2013)

BunnyWabbit said:


> I haven't heard of their being much difference between lifespan of large vs small rabbits.



Maybe it's like dogs? Smaller ones are supposed to live longer.


----------



## OakRidgeRabbits (Jul 26, 2013)

Zaiya said:


> I think if the rabbit is neutered or spayed, it also helps them live longer...



None of ours have been altered, and they are living very long lives.  I think there are a variety of factors that go into it, there's no black or white answer. But many of my friends who breed/show have barn pets that hit at least 6-7 years, but usually 10 or more.


----------



## BunnyWabbit (Jul 26, 2013)

Troller said:


> I think the dental issues are found more often in dwarf rabbits, not small ones.



Thank you! That's what I was thinking, lol. For some reason I typed small instead of dwarf. 

Thinking more, most of the older Flemish's I know have had more joint issues as they've gotten older than their smaller counterparts. 

I'm not really contributing >.>


----------



## roxyllsk (Jul 29, 2013)

My very large English lop was at least 9 years old when he passed. 

Someone had turned him loose and I found him outside the office. He was an adult, vet estimates about a year old. I had him a little over 8 years. Coolest rabbit ever. Miss you Bob !!


----------



## BunnyWabbit (Jul 29, 2013)

roxyllsk said:


> My very large English lop was at least 9 years old when he passed.
> 
> Someone had turned him loose and I found him outside the office. He was an adult, vet estimates about a year old. I had him a little over 8 years. Coolest rabbit ever. Miss you Bob !!



That's exactly how I got my first English Lop! 

Someone set him "free" at my old place of employment. It was a very industrial/remote area and he survived summer heat, trains, semi trucks, and coyotes for 2 weeks before we finally caught him and brought him home. 

I still have him and he's totally bomb proof. Within an hour of bringing him home he was binkying and flopping.


----------

